# 204 or 22-250



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I know these are both very popular predator cartridges but other than speed and currently ammo avail until I can reload what other advantages does the 204 have over the 22-250? I'm torn over these 2 cartridges right now!


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

All most the same...
Grain for grain, BUT you can't go much over 45 gr in the 204. the 22/250 up to 85 or 90 grain.
There is less wind drift with a 204.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm with the posts above, .204 has done everything I've asked it to do. Nothing against the 22-250, but I like the. 204.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Love my 204, I've yet to hear of one that isn't accurate, but you will have a hard time shooting even 45gr in many of them due to the twist rate of 1-12. As for the 22-250, I have one of them too it shoots well also and will buck the wind a bit better. I've never tried to shoot over a 62 gr bullet out of mine again due to the twist rate. My 1-7 twist 223 will handle a bullet of that length but the 22-250 won't.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

.204


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Beerman069 said:


> I know these are both very popular predator cartridges but other than speed and currently ammo avail until I can reload what other advantages does the 204 have over the 22-250? I'm torn over these 2 cartridges right now!


Buy one of each just to be on the safe side.

:hunter:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I like 204's, so much so that I bought two. But I still have the legendary 22-250. Why? Because it hits hard and ain't got no remorse when it comes to taking care of business. It will deal a death blow well beyond a 204 any day of the week. As for wind drift, the lighter the bullet, the more it gets knocked around. A 204 can drift as much as 3 inches in a 15 MPH wind at 200. Thats a lot! And as stated above, the heaviest bullet you can get to shoot is a 40 grain. You'll not hear me complain when it come to killing coyote sized critters out to 300 with the 204, she can put them down, but so can the 250 and do it well beyond that. If you're reloading the 204 will run slightly less due to smaller case capacity and charge weight but that is really negligible. The only real advantage (22-250) is shot distance and power. Disadvantage (22-250)....pelt damage. As far as speed, you can reload to out-run a 204 with the 22-250, but with all that power, why bother. I prefer accuracy over speed.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I just based my observations on in the field experiences.


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

I prefer the real world experience to data because the Winchester ballistics calculator conflicts hornadys! I'm still debating!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I dont think it really matters which one you get as long as you practice and get to know where your gun shoots and you can shoot it well.

I prefer the 250 for the fact I can use a 60 grain soft point for deer and the 60 grain Vmax for preditors in the same gun. They both come out the barrel the same speed and have the same BC (.264 and .265 respectivly).

Bottom line is get what you can afford and then get some good optics for the top.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

If ya feel confident in what your shooting in hunting situations, stick with that. Confidence and knowing your limits is #1 in my book.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ruger said:


> If ya feel confident in what your shooting in hunting situations, stick with that. Confidence and knowing your limits is #1 in my book.


Well said Sir. Your firearms experience is evident. A mans got to know his limitations.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

I killed a moose with my .204.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

this topic is probably the hottest contested one on another forum that I frequent .I shoot a 22-250 and have taken my fair share of beatings from the 204 crowd over there and I'm not looking for a fight here . The secret is enjoying what you have and shooting it well . Know the limitations of both and accept them for what they are. I don't know how the 204 is for being a " barrel burner " as some claim the 250 to be I guess it could happen . I have been lucky enough to wear out a 22-250 and contemplated going the 204 route but settled back for my second 250 cause I am all set up for reloading that cartridge . My buddy with a 204 also claims to get way too much wind drift so who can say what is right ? As for hide damage , I shoot Hornady 52 gr Amax at 3600 fps and get pin hole entries and very few exits .Maybe my next varmint rig will be a 204 OR maybe there will be a new great wonder that blows them all away .


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

C2C said:


> The secret is enjoying what you have and shooting it well . .


That is definitely the truth!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1 Well said !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

YotePill said:


> .17-06?


17-50BMG why mess around........


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

youngdon said:


> 17-50BMG why mess around........


I'd buy it


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> C2C.....my only question for you is......what the HECK!!! are you doing on another forum!!!!LOL


I ask myself the same question daily ..lol.. lots of good people and help here and I have never heard bashing, only a differing of opinions which is normal .


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

YotePill said:


> Don't ever think you would ever get "beaten" on this forum, nor do you need to worry about picking a fight. Our personal experiences and opinions are our greatest gifts to one another. Our ability to help one another with knowledge through honorable and respectful conversation is what sets this forum apart from any other forum I have ever been involved with. I hope that we continue to challenge each others ideas so we expand our knowledge and grow as as friends, extended family and a hunting community.


you are correct and I appreciate the talk on here , thank you .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

youngdon said:


> 17 incinerator.jpg


Barrel life expectancy = 1 round..... :teeth:


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Better get both lol! I have a 22-250 and since I've joines this sight and read all the posts boasting the .204 I'm really thinkin about getting one. Between all the guns i have to shoot yotes with it'd just b another option on what to take out and somethin to take to the range and work up loads for. Win win!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree with the questions YotePill stated, answer them and make your choice or just buy a 204, LOL


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> 17 incinerator.jpg


A near miss with one of those would snatch all the hair off a coyote.

:hunter:


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

youngdon said:


> 17 incinerator.jpg





bar-d said:


> A near miss with one of those would snatch all the hair off a coyote.
> 
> :hunter:


A near miss and the yote would still fall over from having all the air sucked right out of it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

firing one of these thing would suck the air out of me.....LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

youngdon said:


> 17 incinerator.jpg


 Don put down the sauce before you blow yourself up buddy... Lol.... Will those things even shoot or will the wind tear them apart?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah, it would shoot-- but only if u had a tiny, tiny powder charge...LOL :teeth:


----------

